# General > Music >  Happy New Year!

## The Music Monster

Yes, this might appear to be a month late, but February is the start of the new year for the Music Monster choirs!

Joining a choir is great - helping to meet new friends and good for your health, too!  So if you would like to join the fantastic Music Monster choirs please drop me a PM.  We meet at Pulteneytown Parish Church each Saturday afternoon.  Monsterlings (Children's choir) is at 3:30-4:30, and Monsterettes (Ladies Choir) at 4:45-5:15.  If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

See you there!

----------

